# Pimp my growroom



## mrjerky (May 28, 2012)

I'm nearing the end of my first successful indoor grow using LED and CFL; I worked roughly 40 ladies to maturity and hope to triple that next time around with compartmentalized spaces and more focused lighting. Bagseed like last time, hoping to near a pound out of this new wall of green idea. Will post pics once I get seeds started this weekend; whole thing will be 12/12 and soil based. I'm sure I'll get lots of laughs over my insistence on using this light scheme and even attempting my chaotic multilevel design, but feel confidant that working the larger herd will give me more beef.
View attachment 2189409


----------



## problemsolver (May 28, 2012)

That's cool. You felt like keeping the heat to a minimum? I'm assuming that's why you went with that light scheme. If you're just growing for your own head that makes a lot of sense. May I ask, what did you use to exhaust ?


----------



## BearDown! (Jun 1, 2012)

just my two cents worth, but those cfls arent going to give you much yield in flower...they will veg for you but at a slow rate./..however, everyone has to see for themselves what works for them, so good luck man, keep us posted.


----------



## zem (Jun 3, 2012)

BearDown! said:


> just my two cents worth, but those cfls arent going to give you much yield in flower...they will veg for you but at a slow rate./..however, everyone has to see for themselves what works for them, so good luck man, keep us posted.


I agree ...


----------



## mrjerky (Jun 5, 2012)

I have no misconceptions that CFL is not going to produce what HPS would, but I backed myself into a corner on this/ no more money for upgrades for the foreseeable future. That being said, I have compared it to several grows on other sites who used HPS in nearly the same space and I'm not too far behind. I am a slacker at heart and trust mainly in blind luck to get me there; no nutes, no exhaust or filter system, just earth, air, and water. I consider myself extremely fortunate that my combined over and inattention didn't bollocks things up more than I did. I managed to pull over 4 ounces of bud from the girls this time around and hope to at least double that(probably lucky if I even equal it, let alone shoot for the pound I mentioned above) by flooding the dance floor so to speak. I did notice that several of my girls wound up foxtailing at the end and two or three spontaneously produced seed/ never let a boy even so much as open a flower before they got pulled, but I might have missed a hermie. I call them Jesus Weed becaue of the "Immaculate Conception" and will give them a chance on the second wave of planting in about a month. Here's the trim job on the plant pictured above.
[video=youtube;xE-AE0kQlAg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xE-AE0kQlAg[/video]


----------



## C Cat (Jun 5, 2012)

Thats one leafy job! Wish there where more pictures of your setup and of the lights you have etc!



~C That Cat?


----------



## mrjerky (Jun 5, 2012)

C Cat said:


> Thats one leafy job! Wish there where more pictures of your setup and of the lights you have etc!
> 
> 
> 
> ~C That Cat?


[video=youtube;KkLc4F10akU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KkLc4F10akU[/video]


----------



## mrjerky (Jun 5, 2012)

[video=youtube;Y5e4OpymZOg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y5e4OpymZOg[/video]


----------



## mrjerky (Jun 5, 2012)

[video=youtube;KVhO6EX-scY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KVhO6EX-scY[/video]


----------



## Moebius (Jun 5, 2012)

Less time making videos, more time building a proper setup would be the smart way to go.

nice vids though.


----------



## mrjerky (Jun 5, 2012)

Moebius said:


> Less time making videos, more time building a proper setup would be the smart way to go.
> 
> nice vids though.


Never have I heard a more eloquent and accurate reply; my hat's off to you for pegging me on the first try!


----------



## Badmf (Jun 29, 2012)

mrjerky said:


> Never have I heard a more eloquent and accurate reply; my hat's off to you for pegging me on the first try!


Wish you weren't so proud of being a slacker, you seem well intentioned but the road to hell is ... Listen to the light sugesstion, don't get stuck on stoopid. Time is money and why waste it with less than your best efforts. If no cash for eq. what about od, the Sun is still there. jmtc sell something, I am selling all my older eq. hydrofarmair cooled super grow wings, a new daystar, sun systems cool sun xl 8" air cooled. The grow wings were modded to get more air flow. Let me know as these are cheap, some mag ballasts too anyways good luck!


----------



## darkangel (Jul 19, 2012)

mrjerky said:


> I'm nearing the end of my first successful indoor grow using LED and CFL; I worked roughly 40 ladies to maturity and hope to triple that next time around with compartmentalized spaces and more focused lighting. Bagseed like last time, hoping to near a pound out of this new wall of green idea. Will post pics once I get seeds started this weekend; whole thing will be 12/12 and soil based. I'm sure I'll get lots of laughs over my insistence on using this light scheme and even attempting my chaotic multilevel design, but feel confidant that working the larger herd will give me more beef.


Hi there,

Just want to ask, if you are growing it indoor, how can you have sunshine? Are you placing it in sunshine when it's morning?


----------



## hppy2balive (Jul 19, 2012)

Man i know everyone giving u a hard time and yes lots of things could be done different and better but ur setup grows successfully and that's what's important. The videos were really well done and ur plants are alive. Happy growing broski!


----------



## mrjerky (Mar 21, 2013)

I've been chronicling my efforts on another forum but have decide to spread myself a bit thinner and keep up my journal here as well; different perspectives and observations. I started another thread here but feel compelled to return to this one too. I enjoy a constantly evolving setup that is currently employing a fluorescent scrog that I created out of an unused panel from a dog cage. I have learned to turn a blind eye to the occasional burnt leaf that comes too near my laughable constellation of lighting and that has allowed me to squeeze close to a pound out of a 100 to 120 day cycle under CFL in my 4 x 4.5 world. Adding a veg room will hopefully allow for a perpetual so I'm excited in how much I'll be able to consistently pull on a monthly basis.


----------



## mrjerky (Mar 22, 2013)

It only took two minutes on the live chat here for someone to accurately point out the reality that I'm what's perceived to be a troll; the realization hit hard but I hope to learn from it.
As my needs are met by the mysteries in my humble Bagseed, I will strive to be more contrite myself. Rather than offer my adventures with a prideful disdain for the more serious efforts of others, I hope my tone begins to reflect a more mindful respect. Perhaps this emotional cyber slap to the face will benefit the person in me more than the plants I grow.


----------



## mrjerky (May 17, 2013)

My Sneaky Pete


----------



## mrjerky (May 17, 2013)

Leaving salt trails on a timeworn face.


----------



## qwizoking (May 17, 2013)

hey man keep up the good work dont listen to the haters, you pulled 4o's off cfl dirt and bagseed your first time with no ventilation or nutes? sounds awesome bro. i musta missed the trolling but i like your attitude so f em


----------



## mrjerky (May 18, 2013)

Been a member here for as long as on the other board but never really familiarized myself with this interface; due to reconstruction on the other site, I revisited my efforts here and am growing more accustomed to things. My chronicles will never offer anything of value to those trying to refine their craft, they are more of a cathartic unburdening of an over cluttered mind. Somewhat of an agoraphobic sociophobe, I find railing into the darkness of the internet somewhat healing; the echoes in the wind of other voices reach my ears but I find it hard to focus on more than my petty preconceptions. For those like yourself who offer acceptance rather than advice I'm eternally grateful.


----------



## qwizoking (May 18, 2013)

lol i like reading your posts when im high, kinda like anthony bourdain(?) on the travel channel. keep on keepin on, got a grow log or something?


----------



## mrjerky (Jun 27, 2013)

Weak and defenseless in the darkness alone
when I was a caveman I picked up a stone
from the cave to the moon, from the rock to a gun
with rockets and bombs that could blow up the Sun
while day after day and year after year
I'm still just a caveman living in fear


----------

